# Dancing in Canada



## coldnorth (Aug 1, 2007)

What type of dance clubs can I find in Canada? What are some good ones to go to? Do you go out dancing much?


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

West? Mid? East? Canada's a big place. You planning on driving 3000 miles if that's where the best club is?


----------

